# Qad Ultra Rest Help Please,Pics Included



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

How about a pic with launcher up and an arrow sitting on it? The arrow should cross the berger hole.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

They have a spacer with longer bolts they will send you for free. I used them on my AXE 6. The rest came with two forks, have you tried them both?


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*Launcher Forks*



Ches said:


> They have a spacer with longer bolts they will send you for free. I used them on my AXE 6. The rest came with two forks, have you tried them both?


I am not having any clearance problems. I really dont see what changing the forks would do, it would still be level with shelf and no down adjustment room without the launcher starting to angle. I am going to post a pic with the arrow on. The arrow isnt perfect with berger hole. Should it be? and, as you can see I am slightly nock high, I have always shot this way. gives me perfect bullet holes in paper,but most important i get good groups. Any advice is appreciated though. thanks


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

without a Bow Square, initially you look nock high.

You may need to move your nock down. 

The QAD come with two "forks" one is longer for more clearance... which one are you using. At first glance, you would think they packed a spare rest (fork)


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*nock high?*

I know its nock high, most people say there bow is tuned nocked high, i had it level and it shot terrible groups. And shot nock low through paper. After i shoot an arrow my d-loop is straight back so i am pulling the arrow dead center. I dont need more clearance so I am confused why people keep talking about the other fork, Yes I have the other fork. This post is about the fork being level with the shelf. If i put the other fork on it will still be level, i have no down adjustment. and i dont see how any spacers would fix this. heres a thread to support nock high is ok. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1212684&highlight=nock+high


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Is it the cable guard that is causing the rest to HAVE to be mounted this low?


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*QAD Bad Design?*

This is the issue, the launcher hits the shelf, the rest is adjusted all the way up. Something wrong here, bad design. Dont see how a spacer will fix this problem.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

dugy40
(i had to move the rest back even as you can see cause it hits the cable rod on my bow)
You said in your first post that you had to move the rest back so it would not hit the cable guard. That is what the extra spacer is for, it moves the arm section Horizontally out away from the cable guard.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

A spacer will not help that issue. The Berger hole ( thus the rest mounting hole ) appears to be lower than on most bows. 

If the forks hit the shelf as it drops, that IS a issue. If it clears, even by a little, adjust the nocking point for correct arrow flight and it shouldn't be a issue. 

I have installed several QADs and the arrow being a little above the Berger hole at FD never caused a problem.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*spacers*



Ches said:


> dugy40
> (i had to move the rest back even as you can see cause it hits the cable rod on my bow)
> You said in your first post that you had to move the rest back so it would not hit the cable guard. That is what the extra spacer is for, it moves the arm section Horizontally out away from the cable guard.


I have spacers on the way so i can move the rest forward, but this isnt the problem. The problem is that, its already adjusted all the way up and the launcher hits the bow shelf. A spacer is not going to fix this. If I am wrong let me know, I just want to be able to have everyones input, so when i talk to QAD again I can make them realize that this rest wont fit properly on my bow.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*Bad Bow?*

Maybe pse drilled the berger hole to low? Even the mint makes bad coins.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*can you post a pic of your bow*



Ches said:


> dugy40
> (i had to move the rest back even as you can see cause it hits the cable rod on my bow)
> You said in your first post that you had to move the rest back so it would not hit the cable guard. That is what the extra spacer is for, it moves the arm section Horizontally out away from the cable guard.


would like to see a pic of one mounted on a bow to see if launcher is above shelf and that there is room for up and down adjustment


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*Qad Just called me.*

They are sending spacers to move my rest out, but, to solve the launcher hitting the rest they said that the LD QAD wont work on my bow, but they can send the HD QAD mounting bracket and put it on my LD rest and that i will have launcher/shelf clearance. will post pics and info when i get in mail.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*Just spoke to Rob Shafer at QAD Support*

They are sending spacers to move my rest out, but, to solve the launcher hitting the rest they said that the LD QAD wont work on my bow, but they can send the HD QAD mounting bracket and put it on my LD rest and that i will have launcher/shelf clearance. will post pics and info when i get in mail. Wish me luck guys


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I am not trying to be a wise guy, just want to help. You said you had two problems, could not raise it more and had to be moved back to clear cable rod. The spacer should fix the cable rod issue. Two forks come with the rest, one has long forks and one has short forks. I am going from memory now, so stay with me. The real difference is not in the length of the forks, but the length of the body under the forks, but everyone that I have talked to refers to them as long and short forks. The long fork unit has longer forks, and a shorter body. If you use that one, the arrow will sit lower to start with, if you use the short forks with the tall body, the arrow will start out higher without ever changing the rest height. You can't go down, I see that, but also notice your factory scribe mark or arrow set-up is above the berger hole. Your level for the forks looks good to me. Sorry if I cant help more.

Ches.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

I dont think your trying to be a wise guy, I appreciate any feedback. actually i dont consider having to move the rest back to clear the rod a problem cause its like an overdraw,I am only concerned about the launcher slapping the bow shelf. putting the other launcher on wont help that. http://www.qadinc.com/UltraRest_Instructions.pdf
The other launcher is the TL1, It is 1/8 higher in the valley .Thats the only difference. its for bows that shoot nock low


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

NP Archery said:


> Is it the cable guard that is causing the rest to HAVE to be mounted this low?


I am having the same issue with my New Breed Cyborg, a bow I am in love with. The problem I am having is that the rest mounting hole on the New Breed bow is at least 1/4" lower than my Hoyt or Mathews. So as he has pointed out, the rest cannot be set high enough to keep the arms from contacting the shelf.

I have mine set about where yours is in the picture. I am getting good arrow flight. I am getting a touch of noise which I suspect has to do with the rest hitting the shelf. I do have a layer of velcro on my shelf.

Over the life of the rest, it may wear more quickly due to the contact. However, at least in my case, the rest appears to be functioning fine. I would much prefer to get it elevated a little more. 

I do love the attributes of this rest, especially the fact it stays up if you decide not to shoot. I am hopeful they will address this in their design. I really do not know what they can do to help.

I did wonder if you could get a replacement bolt that secures the rest height, that has a smaller diameter head on it. That might give you a tiny bit more travel.

Cato


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't read into this but, the spacer allows the rest to back away from your slide bar. Then you will have all the room you need to move it up! You don't need the other launcher, call the tlr or the tl, something like that. It is for the Tec Riser for Hoyt, not needed. The spacer for those bows that have the slide bar on top comes with the rest, and used for that purpose. The launcher only needs to be off the shelf, you have it off the shelf thats good. I still think you are nock high, but I have had to set up bows different than others. You can pm me if you have any problems but with the spacer I see nothing to worry about.
Pat


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

3children said:


> , the spacer allows the rest to back away from your slide bar. Then you will have all the room you need to move it up!
> Pat


I am confused, and not being argumentative here so bear with me please. But I thought the spacer moved the rest out from the cable bar, so that the cable bar did not keep the rest from moving up? Isn't that how it works?

If that is true, then the spacer will keep the bar from limiting upward travel, but there is no more travel in the slot itself. If you loosen the bolt that allows for vertical travel, the rest won't go any further up because it is already as far up as the slot will allow it to go?

Am I missing this? If so please help, because I am having the same issue.

Thanks


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

mitchell
I don't think you are missing anything, but I did. The sacer will let you move it up on some bows, but on his, he is there already. I think all it will do is let him move it forward, which I would do, but he likes it back.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

I looked at my setup at home and the rest sits over the shelf (without touching)

My nock point puts the arrow just over the center of the berger hole. 

Arrow flies true (almost bullet hole through paper)


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

3children said:


> Don't read into this but, the spacer allows the rest to back away from your slide bar. Then you will have all the room you need to move it up! You don't need the other launcher, call the tlr or the tl, something like that. It is for the Tec Riser for Hoyt, not needed. The spacer for those bows that have the slide bar on top comes with the rest, and used for that purpose. The launcher only needs to be off the shelf, you have it off the shelf thats good. I still think you are nock high, but I have had to set up bows different than others. You can pm me if you have any problems but with the spacer I see nothing to worry about.
> Pat


The bar is not keeping it from moving up. look at the adjustment slot, its already all the way up and the launcher is still hittin the shelf


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*Qad looked at these pics*

Qad themselves looked at these pics and said that this rest is wrong for this bow and they will be working on the design, they are sending me a different mounting bracket from the Ultra HD , mine is the Ultra LD, they think this will get me off the shelf, I already put the spacer in and the rest is clearing the rod. but, i still cant move it up cause its already all the way up. and the launcher hits the shelf. the launcher should be at least 1/8 inch off the shelf.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

well qad sent me the hd bracket and it did get my rest off the shelf, but only a little, which still doesnt give me any down adjustment room


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

dugy40 said:


> Maybe pse drilled the berger hole to low? Even the mint makes bad coins.


I agree here, the lines the machine into the riser for alignment purposes are either off or the Berger is low. Every pse I've worked on with these lines have then running through the Berger hole.


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

*down adjustment room*

Try loosening the bolt that ties the rest to the riser and then pivot the rest up a bit.Then level the rest by loosening the height adjustment screw and counter pivoting the rest back to level with the riser....


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

*down adjustment room*

I've got to correct myself. The height adjustment screw will not allow a "pivot" to occur... but you still might be able to gain some adjustment room by pivoting the rest on its' anchor bolt....


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

ok first off about the only thing that will work on your bow is to cut off the full containment arm. i had to do it on an old x-force i had. i cant understand why u want more down adjustment if you need that much adjustment u need to raise your nock. and last i would definately do something until your string snaps because i garauntee your string is hitting the rest unless you have a string stopper on it i say all this because i have had all of the same problems you are experiencing but i got rid of the bow and shoot for hoyt now :wink: you should forget about speed(frustration) and join the winning company


----------



## tmfries (Jul 25, 2010)

*Stinger ripcord*

actually, the stinger is a phenomenal bow, I would stick with it. I bought one a couple months back for my wife and it is a tack driver. I have a Ripcord on it and it is mounted the same way. The launcher actually rests on the shelf. I put a sticky felt pad down and have had 0 problems. The bow is very quiet too.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Your problem isn't with the QAD it is the riser design of the stinger. The berger hole is too close to the shelf for most drop aways to be up off the shelf.


----------



## BHMTitan (Oct 17, 2008)

dugy40 said:


> well qad sent me the hd bracket and it did get my rest off the shelf, but only a little, which still doesnt give me any down adjustment room


I'm having the same problem, having the launcher arm all the way down against the arrow shelf, and needing a little more downward adjustment of the arrow tip. So this forces me to move the nock point up. 

Is the mounting block they sent you the one mentioned at the top of their *Tech Support* page? And it is still not working for you?


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

As far as you being noc high, thats exactly how my QAD paper tuned and shoots the best.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Move your rest up 1/8" and retie your dloop, this is common with the AXE6 and QAD or Ripcord rests.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

jrip said:


> Move your rest up 1/8" and retie your dloop, this is common with the AXE6 and QAD or Ripcord rests.


That's what he's saying his problem is. He can't move it up because it's adjusted up as high as it will go. But actually, I really don't see what the problem is in the pics. Sure, the launcher is real close to the shelf, but that shouldn't be any problem. Actually, it looks more like the 'mole skin' on the launcher is what's close to the shelf.


----------

